# March 13th MECA Southwest Audiofest 2X show at UTI!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is the link from the MECA website for the flyer for this event:

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/3-13-11AZ.pdf

This show is being held on the campus of Universal Technical Institute in Avondale, AZ (which is located west of Phoenix just off of I-10 for those of you who may be coming from California.)

*We already have over 20 vehicles already signed up to compete, and interest is growing daily! This show is shaping up be the largest and most competitve Southwest Audiofest event yet!* 

Tours of the UTI campus are being offered during the show. If you have any intesest in cars whatsoever, you owe it to yoruself to take a tour. I have taken the tour myself, and I was blown away by the facilities and what UTI has to offer!

*Pre-registration is encouraged for all events, as space is filling up fast!* Please feel free to contact me at (520) 245-2528 or via e-mail at [email protected]. (Reply e-mails will come from [email protected]; Magnetic Marketing is the parent company of Southwest Audiofest.)

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

